# yay new plants! Micro sword question



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

I just got my tank redone with all the plants i got today but was wondering if i could trim the microsword mat back a little. Its about 4" tall and want a more clean cut and about an inch shorter. Will this hurt the plant at all?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes you can trim it a little.I think it may grow more compact if you trim it(Not sure on that)But ive heard you should have no issues trimming it down a little.Like cutting gass i suppose.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

So it does like grass does? I haven't trimmed mine yet. I've had them for over 5 months.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, sort of. Once you trim it it will more than likley grow a little more compact each time.


----------

